# She's ours!!!!



## Clachtoll68

We bought Sally for Jo - she has loaned her for the past 2y 

She has come on so far from the abused soul she was and is just an angel 
She is the sweetest, kindest pony despite suffering beatings and burns. Jo has worked so hard with her and never ever lost faith that Sally would learn to trust again.

Photos from Sunday's show.....







They won the 1ft and 2ft jumping and came 2nd in hand and 2nd under saddle and also had 3 clear rounds.

Surprise early Christmas present!


----------



## Clachtoll68

Double post.


----------



## Clachtoll68

Can anyone tell me who they are insured with and how you've found them?


----------



## cinnamontoast

I'm with South Essex, just google horse insurance and avoid E&L or anyone underwritten by them like the plague! Go onto Horse and Hound forums and search insurance to get tons of ideas.


----------



## Clachtoll68

We're insured with Scottish Equine Insurance...they are under wriiten by the same company as PP. They've been excellent


----------



## Lilylass

Ohhhhh they look so happy & content with each other


----------



## PlatinumAlibi

She's lovely. What a brilliant Christmas present!


----------

